# Stopover required Shrewsbury please



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi My wife and i are looking for a place to stay overnight around shrewsbury we are happy to wild camp or pub stopover as long as its not in a troublespot area at night, any ideas would be most welcome, hopefully somebody out there has stayed in Shrewsbury and can help us out, thanks, Steve.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We have stayed here,www. thewingfieldarms . com.
Nice and quite, good food and just outside Shrewsbury towards Oswesrty.
Hope it helps.
Nick


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use truck stops see here
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shrewsbury*

Hi

Oxon Touring Park, adjacent to the park and ride for the town is a lovely site. It is operated by Morris Leisure.

Russell


----------

